# Accepted to NYU



## Drew Johnton (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey everyone.  I got my letter from NYU yesterday and it's a bit confusing...

It said that I'm rejected from Tisch but I can be accepted to the General STudies Program pending an interview.  NOW.  I called NYU and spoke to three different people and they all said that the interview was a formality and I can consider myself accepted to NYU.  One lady even used the word "Guarantee".

the General Studies program, according to the nice lady on the phone, means that I will be going to NYU just like a normal freshmen, but I'm not COMPLETELY in TISCH.  I take my liberal classes and 1 Tisch course.  If I stay above a 3.0 then my sophomore year I'm completely in TISCH.


SO I'm REALLY HAPPY..... BUT.... there is still that feeling of not having anything on paper yet.  You know?  I feel 99% in.

I was wondering if anyone had any information about how exactly this works.  or if anyone has gone through this before? and can tell me where i stand.

Thanks.


----------



## Drew Johnton (Dec 13, 2003)

Hey everyone.  I got my letter from NYU yesterday and it's a bit confusing...

It said that I'm rejected from Tisch but I can be accepted to the General STudies Program pending an interview.  NOW.  I called NYU and spoke to three different people and they all said that the interview was a formality and I can consider myself accepted to NYU.  One lady even used the word "Guarantee".

the General Studies program, according to the nice lady on the phone, means that I will be going to NYU just like a normal freshmen, but I'm not COMPLETELY in TISCH.  I take my liberal classes and 1 Tisch course.  If I stay above a 3.0 then my sophomore year I'm completely in TISCH.


SO I'm REALLY HAPPY..... BUT.... there is still that feeling of not having anything on paper yet.  You know?  I feel 99% in.

I was wondering if anyone had any information about how exactly this works.  or if anyone has gone through this before? and can tell me where i stand.

Thanks.


----------



## NotaMono (Dec 13, 2003)

Major congratulations to you Drew! 

Sounds like they either limit the number of people starting the film program each year to make sure people are set on the major.  Either that or early admissions only applies to the school and not the department.  That's really good news either way.

Nota "Didn't decide to major in film until sophomore year" Mono


----------



## MagnusCaput (Dec 13, 2003)

Being an NYU student myself I can give you the low down on the GSP program. Although I did not go through it myself (I was a communications major then transfered to film) I have a few friends who have gone the route of GSP ---&gt; Tisch. It's not a bad deal at all. Basically you will take classes that are a little easier, more fun and interesting and not miss out on too much that the tisch kids get in the freshman year with the exception of sound image, but that can be done in the beginning of your sophomore year. You see the thing is, NYU has this lovely little class called writing the essay, which every one has to take with the exception of GSP kids. Just ask Alan how many times he's contemplated suicide at the hands of this class...ok thats a little extreme. Anyway...he'll have another fun semester of it in the spring. 
    So basically you'll skip alot of the annoying classes then go directly into the sophomore production classes like sight and sound video and film. It's a sweet deal...just make sure you're above a 3.0


----------



## Alan Denton (Dec 14, 2003)

Yeah writing the essay blows. What a stupid class. I'm in film school. I don't need to write essays anymore. 

I forgot that you don't have to take that class now. I hate you.



--alan

------------------
http://www.alandenton.com
------------------


----------



## Drew Johnton (Dec 15, 2003)

i just want to say one thing before this thread dies...

I GOT INTO NYU WITH AND 1150 SAT SCORE!

EAT THAT ETS!!

EAT IT!!!

(For those of you that don't know, ETS is the evil corporation that makes the SAT.  And profits by ruining student's college careers after a life of hard work.)


----------



## dpete (Dec 15, 2003)

Did you apply regular admission?

http://www.petersoncinema.com


----------



## Drew Johnton (Dec 16, 2003)

No... Early Decision


----------



## Rudy (Dec 16, 2003)

Drew, buddy, I dont want to rain on your parade, but the fact that you had an 1150 on your SATS is most likely the reason you're not in Tisch. The general studies program or GSP is for students who have been rejected by either the film school, nyu, or both, but arent really bad students. In gsp, you are working toward an associates degree that is completed within two years- at which point you re-apply to tisch or whatever school you desire, and while admission is very common, it is not guarunteed. For the first two years, you take only gsp courses. Freshman year this is a good thing because writing the essay is the worst thing ever to happen on this earth and you dont really take any real film courses, although sound image is quite valuable. however, for the second year, in the film school, you take both sight and sound film and sight and sound video- both incredible courses that you would miss out on in GSP and would have to eventually make up if and when you end up at tisch. therefore- i reccomend that you really try to transfer into tisch after your freshman year, that way you'll only have to make up sound image and not both sigha and sounds.


----------



## Drew Johnton (Dec 16, 2003)

You're wrong... I AM GUARANTEED ADMISSION into Tisch my sophomore year.  I have been told that about 10 times by 10 different people straight from NYU... and I am Literally about to shut off my computer, get on a Bus and go to NYU for an interview where they will tell me the same thing.

AND... I CAN take film courses in GSP just not as many as a TISCH kid would take. 

AND... I only have to be in GSP for 1 year (My freshman year) not 2 years like everyone else.  because it's different for people transfering to TISCH.

The reason why I'm so proud that I got in with an 1150 is because I am very confident that my portfolio is what got me in.  Kids can get 1500s SATS and have perfect 4.0 GPAs but I impressed them with my film, my short story, and my creative resume.....  That feals a whole lot better than if I got into TISCH with high numbers...

And I don't want to put down anyone who did get into TISCH with High numbers (Alan, Hoeks, etc.)  You guys worked hard and are much more impressive academic students than I am.

SO thats the reason for my Proud 1150 SAT post.

Looking back this post might sound conceited and snotty.... but I don't know any of you in real life so what do I care?  


P.S.  That last part was a joke.


----------



## Hoeks (Dec 17, 2003)

Congratulations, you will be at tisch just at the right time to work on my color sync project

just kidding

Welcome, and as stated before, I do not think that you miss too much in freshman year. I see NYU freshman year as tischs weakness anyway (I never attended it, it's just what I hear and think looking at the classes). NYU film kicks off with sophomore year. You will make more films there than you actually want (every 3 weeks a new one and then, junior year with color sync class.

So get rid of as many liberal arts stuff as possible and then welcome to tisch

another thing: crew as much as possible in your freshman year, that will give you a huge experience bonus


----------



## Drew Johnton (Dec 17, 2003)

Great Hoeks, thanks.  Maybe I can crew on some of your films??  

I know how to work with film already.  WIll this help me?


----------



## Hoeks (Dec 17, 2003)

eh next fall is my color sync project due 8 minute 16mm color film I will need a lot of PA's and stuff like that


----------



## DanEckman (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm a film student at NYU as well and I'm taking color sync this spring. Ive never been more excited for anything in my entire life.


----------



## Drew Johnton (Dec 17, 2003)

What year do you take that class in?

Also. I don't really know how things work there yet.  Is it realistic for me to be helping you guys out?  Is it basically up to you?  If so, we should keep in touch fellas  .


----------



## Alan Denton (Dec 17, 2003)

color synch in a junior-level class.

And yes you can crew on upperclassmen films. I mean, it's ultimately up to the producer, but they're practrically begging for help in making NYU films.

------------------
http://www.alandenton.com
------------------


----------



## DanEckman (Dec 17, 2003)

Technically, it doesn't matter what year you are to do Color Sync as long as you've taken both Sight and Sound Film and Video


----------



## Hoeks (Dec 17, 2003)

dan, if you need a good AC, or an aspiring DP for ur color sync, I am ur man...I just ACd a 20000+dollar narrative project

*sucking up for crewing* ^^


----------



## DanEckman (Dec 18, 2003)

Hoeks, email me.


----------

